# Prize Pack Game Introduces New Collectible Series



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2016)

Now that all of the prize packs from the TBT Fair have been mailed out, and many already delivered, we can announce this year's game that comes with it! Many of you may remember the prize pack from TBT Fair 2014, which included a puzzle piece that created a word when put together. Once a word was solved, the participants earned a prize.

Each prize pack this year included Animal Crossing stationery with a note and bad drawing, TBT stickers, a cute AC character sticker (new), a black or white feather, and a card like the one you see below. The cards belong to one of four different series, which will unlock different things on the forum including the first of an all new collectible series available for all members, Animal Crossing characters!





*Series 1 and 2* contain different pieces of furniture. Together, you must post pictures of your cards and figure out whose house the furniture belongs to. One person will also receive a double card, which is a part of both series. If at least 5 of the 9 pieces of furniture are posted in this thread and the community figures out whose house they belong to, the collectible will be revealed and will be released for everyone on the forum to purchase with bells.

*Unlock: villager 1 and villager 2 - For sale on: ???*
*Coming soon: Lobo and Mint - For sale on: November 11th*









Spoiler: Click for progress




1 - A - Araie
1 - B - ???
1 - C - ???
1 - D - You got mail!
1 - E - ???
1 - F - ???
1 - G - Nightmares
1 - H - Javocado

2 - A - Rosetti
2 - B - Murabito.
2 - C - PuffleKirby21
2 - D - mogyay
2 - E - Pokemanz
2 - F - taesaek
2 - G - amye.miller
2 - H - ???

1 - X / 2 - X - LambdaDelta
​



*Series 3* contains a feather on each card to represent everyone's favorite NPC from Festivale or in our case, the Fair! If at least 5 of the 8 feathers have been posted, the Pav? collectible will be unlocked for everyone on the forum to purchase with bells.

*Unlock: Pav? collectible - For sale on: November 7th*






Spoiler: Click for progress




3 - A - ???
3 - B - Jacob
3 - C - VanessaMay18
3 - D - anp11803
3 - E - f11
3 - F - Holla
3 - G - ???
3 - H - TykiButterfree
​



*Series 4* is a bonus series that will earn all participants of this game TBT bells. If you posted a picture of your card from any of the four series, you will earn bells from one of the levels below:


*Total of series 4 cards posted**Bonus bells rewarded*1 card1 bell2 cards5 bells3 cards10 bells4 cards20 bells5 cards30 bells6 cards40 bells7 cards50 bells8 cards70 bells9 cards85 bells10 cards100 bells



Spoiler: Click for progress




4 - A - thoraofasgard
4 - B - ThePhil
4 - C - ???
4 - D - ???
4 - E - ???
4 - F - Shattered
4 - G - ???
4 - H - Idfldnsndt
4 - J - Coach
4 - K - amanda1983
​


With this year's prize pack game we'll be starting the Animal Crossing character series with two secret villagers and Pav?, but we'll be releasing many more in the future! The details of this is still being worked out, but we'll make an announcement when we have an update. That about wraps it u-




Oh no, I would never forget your wishes, Mr. Jack! _Please don't hurt me._ Everyone, with Halloween just around the corner, we will also be releasing a fourth character collectible on October 31st!

*Coming soon: Jack - For sale on: October 31st*




Also, stay tuned for an announcement about our (small, but completely new) Halloween event at the end of this week!


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 23, 2016)

This is one of those moments where I wish mail was delivered on Sunday's


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2016)

Also feel free to continue using this thread to post all contents of your prize pack if you'd like!


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 23, 2016)

this is really cool!! and yes, finally a Jack collectible!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

--------


----------



## f11 (Oct 23, 2016)

mine should come tomorrow, I'm excited!


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Why so low TBT?  You guys can generate TBT since it's nothing, it's just numbers online. 100 barely gets you anything?.. like 1 villager probably. You guys should add more TBT to it



They literally made like 4 new collectibles, and you're worrying about the tbt? Can't you appreciate the things that they gave us instead of doting on 100 tbt? Additionally, you have said it yourself, they're just "numbers online." I hope it isn't your intention to be rude the the staff, but please be thankful for the things they already made for us. At least it's _something._


----------



## Araie (Oct 23, 2016)

Here's the piece I got! I also included some extra stuff that I didn't post previously as well. 


Spoiler:  









Also, I thought I would go ahead and say my opinion on the new collectible series as well. I don't know if this is just me, but I used to presume that collectibles were mainly just items and such. Now that villagers and NPCs from AC are actual collectibles now though, to me it just seems rather odd and out of place, especially since it's a villager/NPC and there's only really one of them in game. But hey! If you like them, that is completely fine! I'm not exactly saying that I hate them either; I for sure applaud the staff for doing something different, but the new collectibles are just not my cup of tea, that's all.


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 23, 2016)

I am so excited that I cannot stand it!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> They literally made like 4 new collectibles, and you're worrying about the tbt? Can't you appreciate the things that they gave us instead of doting on 100 tbt? Additionally, you have said it yourself, they're just "numbers online." I hope it isn't your intention to be rude the the staff, but please be thankful for the things they already made for us. At least it's _something._



I didn't mean for it to be rude. This was something brought up by another member that I never considered before until they said it. U know how much art costs here x.x so if it's something infinite maybe a tiny bit higher? >.< it's just a suggestion


----------



## Cress (Oct 23, 2016)

Card 2-C here!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

Horus said:


> The Forum Skins.
> 
> No downvote.
> 
> ...



I'm not the only one, vel I feel like u single me out/ hate me. :I  x.x ):


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I'm not the only one, vel I feel like u single me out/ hate me. :I  x.x ):



I don't hate you. You're the only one who has commented on this thread about it. I never even read his response.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> I don't hate you. You're the only one who has commented on this thread about it. I never even read his response.



But I meant like overall. Also on other threads/posts... but yeah if it's something infinite, a tiny bit more won't hurt? I'm glad they made new collectibles/I appreciate the work put into them. The TBT thing is a suggestion.


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

I also don't think there should be a 3k tbt reward for it. TBT is supposed to be hard-earned. If everyone got 3k TBT, the economy of TBT would crash; everything would be worth more TBT and people who don't have much TBT wouldn't be able to buy anything. And I also believe the staff has a reason for giving only 100 tbt or less. 

I know your intention isn't to be rude, you've stated that countless times. I just think it's rude to come on a thread that's promoting four, not one, _four_ new collectibles and ask for more TBT, ignoring the fact that there's a fun new game with new collectibles coming out.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> I also don't think there should be a 3k tbt reward for it. TBT is supposed to be hard-earned. If everyone got 3k TBT, the economy of TBT would crash; everything would be worth more TBT and people who don't have much TBT wouldn't be able to buy anything. And I also believe the staff has a reason for giving only 100 tbt or less.
> 
> I know your intention isn't to be rude, you've stated that countless times. I just think it's rude to come on a thread that's promoting four, not one, _four_ new collectibles and ask for more TBT, ignoring the fact that there's a fun new game with new collectibles coming out.



I saids a tiny bit more. I know 3k is absurd. Like 350-500 wouldn't hurt..


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I saids a tiny bit more. I know 3k is absurd. Like 350-500 wouldn't hurt..



The thing is some people struggle to gain 500 tbt in any situation. If the staff were throwing around that much TBT for free, as a little gift/prize, it'll be unfair to the people who can't even earn that much.


----------



## seliph (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Why so low TBT?  You guys can generate TBT since it's nothing, it's just numbers online. 100 barely gets you anything?.. like 1 villager probably. You guys should add more TBT to it



Don't villagers only cost like 20TBT now


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I saids a tiny bit more. I know 3k is absurd. Like 350-500 wouldn't hurt..



haha
I don't _entirely_ understand what you're getting on about.
350-500 _would_ hurt, especially the entire art community. If you're buying a prize pack, you're getting much, _much_ more than just TBT. You're getting real life items. Crazy, right? Who would've known there was something worth more than those tiny pixels and numbers on your sidebar? I would have _never_ guessed!


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I saids a tiny bit more. I know 3k is absurd. Like 350-500 wouldn't hurt..



Hun, it took me selling three adoptables and talking on the forums a lot JUST to get what I have now. If you want tons of TBT, you have to actually work for it instead of expecting it for little to no effort. Not trying to be mean, but that is how all currencies work and retain a value to them.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> The thing is some people struggle to gain 500 tbt in any situation. If the staff were throwing around that much TBT for free, as a little gift/prize, it'll be unfair to the people who can't even earn that much.



But if there is more TBT given, wouldn't there be more in circulation?... I think if those villager collectibles go for sale, they are probs going to be 100+ TBT and obviously like the mushroom not everyone is going to be able to afford it. Considering for how high things go here I can see the reward being less here,  but what about a contest like in the fair? I think 1st place was like 200 or 300 bells. I forgot?.. But since it's something infinite they should give a tiny but more I think. It's a small community anyways, and people just end up giving it away or hoard it to themselves. It's not like every person is getting 1000. I don't see how it would break the economy here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Don't villagers only cost like 20TBT now



I bought a villager for 80 yesterday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pls dont kill/bomb me I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 23, 2016)

Guys stop gettin mad over internet points


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> But if there is more TBT given, wouldn't there be more in circulation?... I think if those villager collectibles go for sale, they are probs going to be 100+ TBT and obviously like the mushroom not everyone is going to be able to afford it. Considering for how high things go here I can see the reward being less here,  but what about a contest like in the fair? I think 1st place was like 200 or 300 bells. I forgot?.. But since it's something infinite they should give a tiny but more I think. It's a small community anyways, and people just end up giving it away or hoard it to themselves. It's not like every person is getting 1000. I don't see how it would break the economy here.



There _is_ circulation. People are buying and selling all the time. If people can't afford it, they can work hard for it, something you're not especially promoting. What I'm getting is you just want free things; I understand, everyone wants free things. But there's a point where you need to actually work for the TBT and earn it. The first place was 150, because you had to beat at least 8 people, and only one person would be first place. This current event, _everyone_ would get TBT if they bought a gift. That isn't one person who was talented about won an entire competition. It's everyone who bought something could get TBT. That is completely different. And secondly, I'm very confused and what you're getting at when you say "they end up giving it away or hoarding them to themselves." First of all, giveaways are good, and people who giveaway things are kind. If someone is hoarding, obviously they earned it for themselves, whether investing in the market or not. Both sides have somewhat worked for their TBT and either gave it away or keep it to themselves to spend. You're treating it as if it was almost _bad_ giveaways happen.

And you're proving your point, not everyone gets 1k TBT. So if the prize were somewhat higher, yes the economy would break! Because, you even said it yourself, it is a small community!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2016)

i for one an curious as to which characters will be unveiled when y'all solve the gift pack puzzles.

if it were characters then my money would be on Isabelle and KK Slider,
but i guess its gonna be villagers,,,


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> There _is_ circulation. People are buying and selling all the time. If people can't afford it, they can work hard for it, something you're not especially promoting. What I'm getting is you just want free things; I understand, everyone wants free things. But there's a point where you need to actually work for the TBT and earn it. The first place was 150, because you had to beat at least 8 people, and only one person would be first place. This current event, _everyone_ would get TBT if they bought a gift. That isn't one person who was talented about won an entire competition. It's everyone who bought something could get TBT. That is completely different. And secondly, I'm very confused and what you're getting at when you say "they end up giving it away or hoarding them to themselves." First of all, giveaways are good, and people who giveaway things are kind. If someone is hoarding, obviously they earned it for themselves, whether investing in the market or not. Both sides have somewhat worked for their TBT and either gave it away or keep it to themselves to spend. You're treating it as if it was almost _bad_ giveaways happen.
> 
> And you're proving your point, not everyone gets 1k TBT. So if the prize were somewhat higher, yes the economy would break! Because, you even said it yourself, it is a small community!



Giveaways are great!  I never said they were bad. I just said that's what ends up happening most of the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm on my phone so if there is bad grammar blame this stupid keyboard.


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Giveaways are great!  I never said they were bad. I just said that's what ends up happening most of the time.



You were putting giveaways in a negative light, because before that you said "there is no circulation" or something. The thing is, the TBT that is given away is not generated, it's in the circulation and is circulating! It was part of the circulation before, and it was given away. That's what I was trying to get at.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> You were putting giveaways in a negative light, because before that you said "there is no circulation" or something. The thing is, the TBT that is given away is not generated, it's in the circulation and is circulating! It was part of the circulation before, and it was given away. That's what I was trying to get at.



Wait but what about the TBT that the mods give like in contests or this


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 23, 2016)

I get off early tomorrow so I can't wait to see if my prize pack is there! 
Thank you staff for the event.


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Wait but what about the TBT that the mods give like in contests or this



You never mentioned that, but I think they work for their own TBT and use their own to circulate. I think it was Tina that said they don't generate TBT for themselves, they use the TBT they received while posting. I'm not sure if I quoted that correctly, but they don't generate as much TBT as it seems.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> You never mentioned that, but I think they work for their own TBT and use their own to circulate. I think it was Tina that said they don't generate TBT for themselves, they use the TBT they received while posting. I'm not sure if I quoted that correctly, but they don't generate as much TBT as it seems.



If it was their own TBT, I would even be grateful for 1. But I think they can generate it since Jeremy had an absurd amount of tickets...


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> If it was their own TBT, I would even be grateful for 1. But I think they can generate it since Jeremy had an absurd amount of tickets...



TBT and tickets are _completely_ separate forms of currency.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

vel said:


> TBT and tickets are _completely_ separate forms of currency.



But it's the same concept so I'm sure he has the power to do so


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> But it's the same concept so I'm sure he has the power to do so



Just to clarify, only the people who got a prize pack and post their piece will get the bonus bells. I'm sorry if the amount isn't what you think it should be, but hopefully the people who actually receive a prize pack are happy and have fun with it.


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> But it's the same concept so I'm sure he has the power to do so



You were talking about TBT and arguing about TBT. Tickets has nothing to do with the fact that TBT isn't circulating or isn't that much other than the fact they're currencies. Switching topics to a completely different topic with completely different reasons that it exists has no purpose.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 23, 2016)

Can I finally go to sleep without 10 people wanting my head on a pitchfork. I'm tired and have algebra for 1st period... -__- In Conclusion, I didn't want things for free I know you have to work for things, trust me keeping A's on my report card isn't an easy task . I'm grateful for the new collectibles, please stop thinking I'm a spoiled brat cause I'm not. Honestly at this point I dont even care if it's 1 just stop wanting my head on a pitchfork. No one likes like 3 people attacking you because of a post u made..  I'm really tired and don't want to continue this. I know there is going to be that 1 person that will continue this or whatever, please don't I'm raising the white flag. Good Night people...

- - - Post Merge - - -



vel said:


> ----


 What?...  I meant he can probably generate TBT. That was my point of the tickets... Anyways ^


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Can I finally go to sleep without 10 people wanting my head on a pitchfork. I'm tired and have algebra for 1st period... -__- In Conclusion, I didn't want things for free I know you have to work for things, trust me keeping A's on my report card isn't an easy task . I'm grateful for the new collectibles, please stop thinking I'm a spoiled brat cause I'm not. Honestly at this point I dont even care if it's 1 just stop wanting my head on a pitchfork. No one likes like 3 people attacking you because of a post u made..  I'm really tired and don't want to continue this. I know there is going to be that 1 person that will continue this or whatever, please don't I'm raising the white flag. Good Night people...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What?...  I meant he can probably generate TBT. That was my point of the tickets... Anyways ^



You could've went to sleep the moment you said you wanted to. I wasn't keeping you up, nor did anyone want your head on a pitchfork. The easiest way out was correcting yourself and leaving, but you did neither of it. I don't want to keep this argument, or whatever this is up, it's tiring. But the facts you're bring up and the stuff you're saying either has nothing to do with each other, or doesn't support your claim, which is making me confused.

First, report cards have nothing to do with TBT. Report cards affect your actual life, of course you can't not work to get A's. TBT doesn't affect your life at all, you could just leave and not care. So that doesn't make sense. Again, if you corrected yourself or clarified yourself with actual facts, no one would have "attacked" you.

Lastly, yes, he can generate TBT. All the mods can, where did you get the idea they can't. They don't _use_ TBT that they have generated unless it is for a joke. 

Once again, I don't want to continue this anymore, but I just wanted some things to be understood and corrected. And staying up till 1 is not really my, or anyone who's "attacking" you's fault, you could have turned your computer off and left to sleep. But you still continued to respond.

Good night.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 23, 2016)

Just finished sticking all my stickers to my bookshelf lol I am quite pleased. why is there one cherry that's like absurdly tiny

I'll have to post a pic of my furniture piece sometime tomorrow.


----------



## N a t (Oct 24, 2016)

Definitely gonna pick up a jack collectible. Hopefully. He IS my favorite Holiday character in acnl. And omg I hope there's a blathers coming out. My precious bb v.v


----------



## amanda1983 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh my goodness this is SO COOL!!! I can't wait til my prize pack arrives, this is so exciting!

Thanks to all the staff for putting this fabulous event together!


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Just to clarify, only the people who got a prize pack and post their piece will get the bonus bells. I'm sorry if the amount isn't what you think it should be, but hopefully the people who actually receive a prize pack are happy and have fun with it.



And to add onto this, the Prize Pack is advertised as a fun physical prize, not a way to earn bells! I'd consider it a bonus there's any more than 0 bells in it.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 24, 2016)

How limited are the prizes? Could people who purchased the prize pack maybe get first dibs or something lol 

Anyway, this looks cool, will post my pictures when I'm home!


----------



## Coach (Oct 24, 2016)

Looking forward to getting my prize pack! I really enjoyed the task like this last fair, this one look even better!

However, I did already get my amiibo!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 24, 2016)

nothing exclusive for ppl who actually bought the pack?? o well
loljk, but bells wow


----------



## r a t (Oct 24, 2016)

the lil sticker is my fave thing tbh
as well as the v artistic drawing on the back of the note


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 24, 2016)

oooh jack collectable! so cute!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 24, 2016)

dang it Jeremy, all I got for my TBT Fair 2014 prize was a second Spooky Lantern


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

aw man wish i went for one of those now though -w-


----------



## Silversea (Oct 24, 2016)

I mean sure it takes little effort to raise Bell prizes but that's really the least of concerns. Just enjoy the fun part of the announcement!


----------



## anp11803 (Oct 24, 2016)

Piece 3 D


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you staff for the event ^^ I recieved my prize pack today and here are some contents.





- - - Post Merge - - -

Anybody have any guesses what the villagers could be so far?


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2016)

Are we allowed to guess before 5 pieces are revealed

'Cause I think I have the villager with set 2 but if not I'll wait


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

nvll said:


> Are we allowed to guess before 5 pieces are revealed
> 
> 'Cause I think I have the villager with set 2 but if not I'll wait



yes i want to know this too
because i already know who is from the first set <3


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh man I want to see both of your guesses lol c: 
This is getting intense


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2016)

All I'm saying is they fresh


----------



## Bowie (Oct 24, 2016)

Is Jack gonna be exclusive to those that participate in the game, or only Pav?? Good luck to everybody doing this!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 24, 2016)

Is this only for those that have bought the prize pack from the TBT Fair? I'm a little confused.


----------



## Araie (Oct 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is this only for those that have bought the prize pack from the TBT Fair? I'm a little confused.



For sets 1, 2, and 3, they will release collectibles to be available to everyone, but set 4 will just give out TBT to the participants of that particular set.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 24, 2016)

Araie said:


> For sets 1, 2, and 3, they will release collectibles to be available to everyone, but set 4 will just give out TBT to the participants of that particular set.


Oh, ok then. So, when does the whole thing start?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, ok then. So, when does the whole thing start?



what do you mean when the whole thing start?

you can post the picture of your card (well if you have one)
like everything stared


----------



## Araie (Oct 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, ok then. So, when does the whole thing start?



Yesterday; you can post your piece now if you have one.


----------



## chapstick (Oct 24, 2016)

How long will this run for? I can't get my mail key until Friday, can I still post my card on Saturday?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 24, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> what do you mean when the whole thing start?
> 
> you can post the picture of your card (well if you have one)
> like everything stared


I don't have a card. I guess I can't do it then...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't have a card. I guess I can't do it then...



well if you did get a prize pack it come soon and you can post
if you never order a prize pack you cant participate

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maxibear42 said:


> How long will this run for? I can't get my mail key until Friday, can I still post my card on Saturday?



i think you can


----------



## Antonio (Oct 24, 2016)

This was lovely surprise. So, my foster mom told me i had mail and i was excited so i opened it. First, i read the note (Jermany has my dream handwriting) and i felt so welcomed, plus the crappy drawing made my day. Next i looked at the sticker and gave my character one to my little foster bro (He asked for it and i thought he would love it). Next, i saw the card, which has a bell on it, so does that go under furniture or feather? Finally, you said there was a feather but my foster mom opened it before i got it and threw the feather away, so i dogged in the trash for it and now it smells like fish and chicken. Thanks alot!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Finally, you said there was a feather but my foster mom opened it before i got it and threw the feather away, so i dogged in the trash for it and now it smells like fish and chicken. Thanks alot!



wow that was wrong of your foster mother to open it and check everything before you


----------



## Antonio (Oct 24, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> wow that was wrong of your foster mother to open it and check everything before you



Not really, i'm in foster card of the state, it's safety.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 24, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> well if you did get a prize pack it come soon and you can post
> if you never order a prize pack you cant participate
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Aww, I never ordered one. But I do hope those collectibles are able to be traded.


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww, I never ordered one. But I do hope those collectibles are able to be traded.



It says in the OP they're gonna be available to all members if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Not really, i'm in foster card of the state, it's safety.



Still it was your stuff she shouldn't trash no matter it was


----------



## Antonio (Oct 24, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Still it was your stuff she shouldn't trash no matter it was



She didn't know


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 24, 2016)

nvll said:


> It says in the OP they're gonna be available to all members if that's what you're worried about.


That's good to hear.


----------



## f11 (Oct 24, 2016)

These stickers are so hard to like remove and stick


----------



## Mura (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 24, 2016)

Yea, this is cool and all... But what about the Woods? (Actually pretty hyped for that Jack collectible tho, looks nice, probs gonna be like 13k bells but somehow Jacob ends up with like 4 of them???)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Yea, this is cool and all... But what about the Woods? (Actually pretty hyped for that Jack collectible tho, looks nice, probs gonna be like 13k bells but somehow Jacob ends up with like 4 of them???)



The Woods? There are no woods in Ba Sing Se.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2016)

The progress lists have been updated with links to each piece. Also to clear up a few confusions/questions:


Anyone on the forum will be able to purchase the collectibles once/if they are unlocked.
The "bonus bells" go to anyone who posts their piece, you don't have to have a series 4 card, but you do have to have a card.
We will keep this up for a while, so there is still plenty of time if you haven't received yours yet. It will still be up after Halloween because they are not directly related.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 24, 2016)

i wonder how much the price will inflate for these once this is all done


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

Well I'm still kinda lost on one thing
Cam we guessed already the 2 villagers or we have to wait until everyone post because I already know who they are


----------



## Mura (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh also, I did not receive a sticker of an AC character.. was I supposed to? I bought the fossil pillow


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Yea, this is cool and all... But what about the Woods? (Actually pretty hyped for that Jack collectible tho, looks nice, probs gonna be like 13k bells but somehow Jacob ends up with like 4 of them???)



collectibles just kinda show up in my inventory these days


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

Jacob said:


> collectibles just kinda show up in my inventory these days


I wish I have that gift as you.. sadly I don't


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2016)

Tom said:


> The Woods? There are no woods in Ba Sing Se.



You've got the inner walls and the outer walls...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Well I'm still kinda lost on one thing
> Cam we guessed already the 2 villagers or we have to wait until everyone post because I already know who they are



Anyone can post their guesses, but I might not say if they are right or not for a bit.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Anyone can post their guesses, but I might not say if they are right or not for a bit.


Oh ok thanks for the info


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok yeah 2 is definitely Mint now that someone's posted the bear too


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

And for the first set
It's lobo the cranky wolf <3


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 25, 2016)

defs agree on mint! do 5 pieces still need to be posted if it's guessed right first?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2016)

Is the Jack collectible only available for a limited time?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 25, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> Is the Jack collectible only available for a limited time?



I think so because having him on nov. 1 will be weird 
He it's jack after all


----------



## sizzi (Oct 25, 2016)

It's probably Mint and Lobo based on the fact that they have the furniture listed and they share the retro stereo. I soooo want a mint collectible!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2016)

Mint is the villager for set 2.
I had a card for set 2.
Mint is my favorite villager.

TBT is a conspiracy.


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 25, 2016)

I just want to say, I applaud the staff, for all the time they put not only into the fair but the prize packs.  I am sure members have more appreciation and understanding for the delay now seeing what is involved.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 25, 2016)

I hope Marshal is like the rarest purchasable collectible released ever, just to fit in with in-game popularity and demand


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 25, 2016)

I got a good colored envelope with goodies, including a museum-worthy piece of art of dancing trees and the double piece


Spoiler



















also, Jeremy, were you writing with charcoal or something beforehand?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> View attachment 186604



wow, what a lie. that clock clearly isn't 2-d modeled at all


----------



## Coach (Oct 25, 2016)

Here is the contents of my prize pack:


Spoiler: Content








Glad to have a black feather to match the white one in the 2014 prize pack!





Prize pack along with my amiibo!


----------



## sizzi (Oct 25, 2016)

Yay! 5 pieces of the Mint house have been revealed 

I hope her collectible is not too expensive lol...


----------



## Javocado (Oct 25, 2016)

Prize pack spoils! I threw in the 2k14 drawing too just for that side-by-side.
Those trees definitely got curvaceous. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## seliph (Oct 25, 2016)

Here comes dat squirrel


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 25, 2016)

1 more piece to make 5 pieces for lobo


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2016)

ok but where my prize pack at


----------



## Antonio (Oct 25, 2016)

taesaek said:


> ok but where my prize pack at



The pelican mailmain is coming to your town soon with your prizepack


----------



## Jacob (Oct 25, 2016)

thicc​


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 25, 2016)

The progress lists have been updated!


----------



## Milleram (Oct 25, 2016)

Yay! My letter arrived today!  Here's the card I got:


----------



## cornimer (Oct 26, 2016)

Got my package today!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 27, 2016)

Finally remembered to take a pic of mine!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 27, 2016)

I smiled when I saw the pink envelope in my mailbox this morning, hello prize pack.


Spoiler:


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2016)

uhhh


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Oct 27, 2016)

I just got a coin :c  feat. My pupper, Monty.


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2016)

Mine came in the mail today. I'm currently away at college so I won't be able to open it until I go home this weekend. Something to look forward to! ^_^


----------



## sizzi (Oct 27, 2016)

Everyone's prize packs look so cute! I love the villager stickers! (half wishing I got one rn lol!)


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2016)

So excited!!! Not that I have a lot of bells but I luv the events on tbt!!! Hoping for a hw costume contest again! I've been working on our costumes for weeks now for another event we're going to on sat. Can't wait to show u guys!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

I got an amiibo, not sure if it was meant to include a prize pack as well but I just got the amiibo. *shrugs*

Edit: Looks like Coach got one so I'll have to keep my eye out, hopefully it comes soon, or is already buried in the many stacks of mail around the house...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

So, we're supposed to guess whose house the furniture belongs in, do we do that here or do we have to wait for all the furniture pieces to be put in first, because I know exactly whose house number 2 is...



> If at least 5 of the 9 pieces of furniture are posted in this thread and the community figures out whose house they belong to, the collectible will be revealed and will be released for everyone on the forum to purchase with bells.


So.. since there are already 5 I'm just gunna say that it's Mint's house. #2 is Mint

Editedit: Oh so other people have already guessed, haha but yeah, it's totally Mint.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got an amiibo, not sure if it was meant to include a prize pack as well but I just got the amiibo. *shrugs*
> 
> Edit: Looks like Coach got one so I'll have to keep my eye out, hopefully it comes soon, or is already buried in the many stacks of mail around the house...


When you got the box of your amiibo the letter it's kinda hidden under everything
Well mine was.... I just searched for it when I wanted to find bubble wrap


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> When you got the box of your amiibo the letter it's kinda hidden under everything
> Well mine was.... I just searched for it when I wanted to find bubble wrap



My amiibo only had the amiibo and the note from amazon saying like 'thanks for participating" or something but no stickers or paper besides that at all.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My amiibo only had the amiibo and the note from amazon saying like 'thanks for participating" or something but no stickers or paper besides that at all.



Well that weird then....idk


----------



## Heyden (Oct 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My amiibo only had the amiibo and the note from amazon saying like 'thanks for participating" or something but no stickers or paper besides that at all.


I'm pretty sure Coach bought the prize pack seperately


----------



## sizzi (Oct 28, 2016)

Heyden said:


> I'm pretty sure Coach bought the prize pack seperately



I thought all physical prizes came with a prize pack?


----------



## Araie (Oct 28, 2016)

sizzi said:


> I thought all physical prizes came with a prize pack?



No, it was just the pillow and perler beads that included a prize pack. The other ones (amiibo, download codes, etc.) did not.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

Araie said:


> No, it was just the pillow and perler beads that included a prize pack. The other ones (amiibo, download codes, etc.) did not.



Ah, good to know. Coach must have bought his then. =]


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's what I got in my prize pack >.<



Spoiler: Probably huge image












Thanks so much for my letter and everything T-T 
I want to use the stickers....but I don't want to....hnnn I don't wanna waste them


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 28, 2016)

any chance of a heads up re how much these character collectibles will cost in the shop??  *A*


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 28, 2016)

I think I've figured out who villager 2 is...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind people have already guesses it


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2016)

Araie said:


> No, it was just the pillow and perler beads that included a prize pack. The other ones (amiibo, download codes, etc.) did not.



Yeah this is accurate, sorry for any confusion. The reason being that the amiibo for example were purchased directly from Amazon, so obviously we can't package anything with them. Whereas the pillows and perler beads were directly shipped from TBT, so it's trivial to throw in the prize pack.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2016)

Where's our Halloween event? =[[[[


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Where's our Halloween event? =[[[[



Soon........... ............... ........ ....... ...... .......... .... .........


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2016)

Justin said:


> Soon........... ............... ........ ....... ...... .......... .... .........



Is that morse code?


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Is that morse code?



No my keyboard is broken...... .......... ..., . .,. ,.,, ............. ... ,,, ,,, ,. .............. ....... ........ .......


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2016)

Justin said:


> No my keyboard is broken...... .......... ..., . .,. ,.,, ............. ... ,,, ,,, ,. .............. ....... ........ .......



I am going to start a GoFundMe to get you a new keyboard, hang tight.

Edit: please donate


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

Justin said:


> Soon........... ............... ........ ....... ...... .......... .... .........



More like Soon?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

Justin said:


> No my keyboard is broken...... .......... ..., . .,. ,.,, ............. ... ,,, ,,, ,. .............. ....... ........ .......



stab the broken keys that should stop them from typing things in :}


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 29, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am going to start a GoFundMe to get you a new keyboard, hang tight.
> 
> Edit: please donate



Lets all put this in our signatures and spread the word.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 29, 2016)

I was being serious


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 29, 2016)

Aw, I didn't get my prize pack yet.  I want to play the game.

Also I must get a Jack collectible. I can't wait until Halloween! *Throws all my tbt*


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2016)

Me waiting for this Halloween event




sorry staff


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2016)

Sej said:


> Me waiting for this Halloween event
> 
> 
> 
> ...



halloween's not for two more days.  

today is for football!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

Sej said:


> Me waiting for this Halloween event
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD this cracked me up


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2016)

Finally got home today! Here's what I got in mine. I absolutely love the Katie sticker! ^_^






Also shoutout to Jeremy and his awesome (terrible) drawing and hand writing. xD


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 29, 2016)

These prizes are awesome  Does anyone have the source of the villager stickers?


----------



## Chicha (Oct 29, 2016)

This is really neat! Can't wait for the new collectibles.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 29, 2016)

Yay! It came in the mail today! It is so cool!



Spoiler: prize pack


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 29, 2016)

You got mail! said:


> These prizes are awesome  Does anyone have the source of the villager stickers?



Jeremy ordered them from Etsy.  You can find the seller here.


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 29, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Jeremy ordered them from Etsy.  You can find the seller here.



Oh my god, they're so adorable cx thank you


----------



## amanda1983 (Oct 30, 2016)

I got my prize pack the same day as taesaek but wasn't able to post until now. Here are my card (here's hoping this works!) : 

http://i.imgur.com/P9y2eUB.jpg

There are more photos in this album : https://imgur.com/gallery/N2x1N

---

Thanks to all the staff who put the Fair and this bonus event together for us! This has all been awesome and wonderful to be a part of!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gah! Silly me, should have checked if the image loaded in preview, oops.. I'll try loading the image again, saved from imgur this time (since directly + from my email both failed) :



Huzzah! Preview shows the image, yay!  It's 4 - K, a gold nugget, just in case the photo still doesn't load for some reason.


----------



## anp11803 (Oct 31, 2016)

We are done aren't we!
Post 143  3-H
Post 140  3-F
Post 106 3-C
Plus the three we have up!!! PAVEEE HERE WE COMEEEE!!! 
On the other hand, when will Jack be here? I waited until !2 am EST to get him and hes not here. I waited another hour but if hes not there by 1 I am going to sleep. ZZzZZzzZ


----------



## Amilee (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm posting this for ThePhil because he is not at home yet. 
We just got the package :3 it was really cute! 
Here's the piece we found:


----------



## sizzi (Oct 31, 2016)

Anyone else excited for the Jack Collectible? (I think it's still coming out tonight...)


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

sizzi said:


> Anyone else excited for the Jack Collectible? (I think it's still coming out tonight...)



I am beyond ready, I hope I just get one. Jack is my favorite, and imo the best, Holiday character in Animal Crossing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. I regret not buying one of these packages or trying to win one lol. They all look so fantastic.


----------



## Chicha (Oct 31, 2016)

sizzi said:


> Anyone else excited for the Jack Collectible? (I think it's still coming out tonight...)



I am! I'm hoping to get one. Let's hope it comes out tonight.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 31, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I am! I'm hoping to get one. Let's hope it comes out tonight.


In the game Jack comes out I think at 6Pm in game. So I think it will come out 6PM on the site. Don't know what timezone at 6PM


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> In the game Jack comes out I think at 6Pm in game. So I think it will come out 6PM on the site. Don't know what timezone at 6PM



15 minutes to 6 iirc


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 31, 2016)

Im just waitin for candies <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 31, 2016)

Il post tomorrow my card that I got lol


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 2, 2016)

So I guess we'll see the villager and pave collectibles after the Halloween event right?


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 2, 2016)

You got mail! said:


> So I guess we'll see the villager and pave collectibles after the Halloween event right?


I mean, the second villager might be released since the at least 5 of 9 items requirement was reached, but the first is still 1 short, assuming LambdaDelta's counts as a fourth. I hope that other one gets posted because, if people were right about who the first one is (and it really looks like they are) I am really interested in buying it.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2016)

Enough pieces have been collected and the two characters have been correctly identified:

*Lobo and Mint!*







Good work to everyone who contributed a piece. We'll wait a little longer to see if any more are posted before we calculate the bonus bells to give out.

*Pav?'s collectible will be available in the shop on November 7th.
Lobo and Mint's collectibles will be available in the shop on November 11th.*


----------



## N a t (Nov 5, 2016)

AYYY, IT'S MAH BOI, LOBO


----------



## Antonio (Nov 5, 2016)

Sounds like fun, I thought everyone would've posted their cards.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 5, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Sounds like fun, I thought everyone would've posted their cards.



I would have if I received mine but I haven't yet (-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 5, 2016)

Yay I was right about Lobo <3


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 5, 2016)

good gracious, how many ACNL character collectibles do y'all plan to release??
theys so many....

(i hope Franklin appears for Thanksgiving Harvest festival...)


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 6, 2016)

any word on how much these will cost?


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> any word on how much these will cost?



Yes.


----------



## Venn (Nov 7, 2016)

I wish I knew about the Jack Collectible...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 9, 2016)

Can we still post our cards? I just got mine today


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Can we still post our cards? I just got mine today



Yes, please do.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 9, 2016)

Spoiler











Here's my pillow and prize pack 

(Why didn't I get a tree drawing??????????)


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Why didn't I get a tree drawing??????????)





Spoiler



Sorry, I forgot to draw on the first couple that were sent out!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 10, 2016)

fitty bells


Spoiler:


----------



## Reese (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry for being so late to post this! Apparently my prize pack came a while ago and my mom lost it until now, yay. Thank you Jeremy!!


Spoiler


----------

